
Ask HN: How will the 2018 Tax Plan impact startups and small businesses? - arikr
How will the 2018 Tax Plan impact startups and small businesses?
======
twunde
Since the tax on RSUs (stock options) was removed from the final bill, they
will probably be minimally affected. I imagine that the taxes affecting grad
school could affect hiring a bit as well

------
greenyoda
Related discussion:

Ask HN: How will the 2018 Tax Cut plan impact Engineers?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15832362](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15832362)

------
tmaly
You will have to wait till its passed to see whats in it. I wish I could use a
sarcasm flag on that statement, but given that the House and Senate versions
have differences, we will likely not know the full impact till shortly after
it leaves conference and is voted on.

------
Top19
I asked the CEO of my current company this. He replied “I really don’t know”.

General trend seems to be that it won’t affect them much.

You’re spending most of your cash, only have a couple of months of cash on
hand, not much too tax.

